# INTP or INFJ?



## itookapikachu

I've been thinking a lot about this recently, and my gut tells me I'm more INFJ than INTP, like most of you have said. I feel like I have more of a knack of understanding people than I do high-energy physics. While I fit much of the INTP description, I consider the parts of INFJ that I fit more important and relevant. Additionally, I know people who are INFJ and INTP, and I have to say that I'm more similar to my INFJ friend when making decisions and interacting with other people--and not to mention outlook on life. 

I also forced my family members to read the descriptions of both INTP and INFJ to see how they would respond. My mom said that I was both, although she preferred me to be INTP for some reason. My brother--my TWIN brother--told me INFJ. He probably knows me better than I know myself 

Another thing that helped sway me: my idiosyncracies. There are things that I do that I'm not sure anyone else, but I can't help but do it. For example, whenever I meet someone for the first time, I predict their birthday--and I'm usually either spot on or in the right season. People seem to give off an aura of some sort. Also, sometimes I'm good with astrological signs (yes, I like astrology. I'm Cancer for those who care). Whenever I see someone in a less fortunate position ie when a big mistake was made or otherwise, I make sure to tell myself that I feel sympathy, not pity. And I would rather have people hate me than have people hate themselves. I feel like these qualities, which have always been important to me, are more INFJ-like. Please correct me if I'm wrong :/ Is it possible that I actually behave like another MBTI type? 

Thanks again to everyone who took time to help me realize this!


----------



## Hastings

I agree that the last few things you mentioned sounded INFJ-ish (not unlike things that pop up in the INFJ forum from time to time). But listen to your twin brother, man. He's your twin!


----------



## Jargon

I think i might be right in the middle. Or thats at least how I feel about it. I never really fit in with anything now that I think about it.


----------



## electricky

itookapikachu said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Currently I'm leaning more toward INFJ given the reasons that have already been provided. The thing is though, many INFJ people seem to scream that they're really really INFJ--as if they knew they were INFJ all along. I found myself in parts of the description of INFJ (mainly in the emotions sector). I also associate with everything about the INTP--strong logic, points out inconsistencies in day-to-day speech, goes off on tangents randomly, etc--but not the emotionally void part.
> 
> Do you think it could be that I just think too much? As in, because I think it's rational to include emotions when I make decisions, I force myself to tap into emotional reasoning? I would definitely say I'm more P than J, although I'm not similar to neither INTJ nor INFP.
> 
> Sorry if I ramble too much, or if I'm too indecisive. Another P quality haha. I'm just confused. Is it possible to be both types?


INFJs are often far from the stereotypical J, being perceiving-dominant. I'd say that if you identify more with Ni but also see Ti-ish tendencies with yourself, that aligns with INFJ pretty well. 


(Also your pikachu must've escaped..... it's right here safe with me.)


----------



## Nakoma

Every time I took a test to see which type I was the result was infj. Today I took the test and the result was intp.(and than took another one and again the result was intp.) Then searching for someone in similar position I came across you post. And it was like I wrote it .roud: 


> Another thing that puzzles me is why I'm deciding between INTP and INFJ, not INTP and INFP


.
The first thing on my mind when I see the results was wouldn't it be more logical to be an infp and mistake myself for an infj.


> I consider myself to be logical. I usually perform well in debates--the more abstract the topic, the better and more sound my arguments are.


I am easily sidetracked; I was thinking about how funny Tangled was, which led to some research on chameleons, which led to some more research on the defense mechanisms of octopi. Wikipedia is the love of my life, yet the bane of my productivity. 
That's why I end up whit 100 tabs open at the same time


> I am very emphatic, almost to an unhealthy degree (as if I could absorb feelings and ride the rollercoaster vicariously through others).


This was especially true when I was younger, but even now I even surprise myself how emotional I can be about things. And yes I have hard time understanding my emotions and dealing with them when I value reason so much. 
On that subject I think you said this beautifully:


> In my decision making process, I certainly utilize both logic and values. It's logical, at least in my mind, to include feelings and sympathy when I make decisions. Somehow I find a balance of objectivity and morality to be the most effective, although it may not be the most efficient.





> I've been thinking a lot about this recently, and my gut tells me I'm more INFJ than INTP, like most of you have said. I feel like I have more of a knack of understanding people than I do high-energy physics.


I'm always more interested in the subjective. I love philosophy for example and I'm more inclined towards the questions asked by the exstistentional philosophies, but also I love aesthetics and I'm mentioning this becuase I've also think I'm infj and I think they praise art more then intp. (I love to be creative above all else, drawing,writing etc. and I' think I'll die without music)
I think I might not been helpful to you at all, but I relly related to what you wrote I just had to comment on your post.roud:


> People seem to give off an aura of some sort. Also, sometimes I'm good with astrological signs (yes, I like astrology. I'm Cancer for those who care).


I used to love it  Can you guess my sign? roud:


----------

